# Απίστευτη αγωνία και ένταση!



## diceman (May 4, 2008)

Κι ενώ όλοι νομίζουμε ότι ο nickel ασχολείται με το φόρουμ, εκείνος θησαυρίζει σχεδιάζοντας επιτραπέζια παιχνίδια. Δείτε το συνημμένο αρχείο.


----------



## kapa18 (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2008)

Και περνάει τη μέρα του στα chatrooms που έχει ανοίξει ο ίδιος! Προσέξτε το "*this room is for fan*!" Γνήσιος Λίγγρης!


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2008)

Η οικογένεια έχει βαθιές ρίζες (πριν από το ρήμα linger και τον ποταμό Λίγηρα, που θα τον γνωρίζουν ως Λουάρ οι δυτικοτραφείς και εκφραγκευμένοι). Άρα έχει και πολλά παρακλάδια. Ένα γνωστό παρακλάδι του ζωικού βασιλείου είναι ο *λίγρης*, διασταύρωση λιονταριού και τίγρης.

Τα συγκεκριμένα τεκμήρια που σύρατε μέχρι εδώ μέσα για να μου μαγαρίσετε το φόρουμ και το όνομα, προφανώς ανήκουν σε παρακλάδια της οικογένειας. Απόδειξη: Το Ligretto μιλάει για «απίστευτη ένταση και αγωνία σε ένα ταχύτατο παιχνίδι για γερά νεύρα». Πώς θα ήταν δυνατό να το έχει σχεδιάσει ο ίδιος άνθρωπος που έγραψε αυτό;

Αλλά ας πούμε ότι αυτή η υποψία σας με κολακεύει. Στην περίπτωση του chat site με προσβάλλει. Όχι μόνο επειδή είμαι ορκισμένος εχθρός του chat. Αλλά θα έγραφα ποτέ «This room is for fan», ε;


----------



## kapa18 (May 4, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αλλά θα έγραφα ποτέ «This room is for fan», ε;



Μόνο αν είστε κατά του κλιματιστικού. :-D


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2008)

Αμάν, ξέχασα να βάλω χαμογελάκι!


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ένα γνωστό παρακλάδι του ζωικού βασιλείου είναι ο *λίγρης*, διασταύρωση λιονταριού και τίγρης.


Ένα εξίσου γνωστό παρακλάδι είναι ο γαλίγρης (γαλή + τίγρης, ήγουν τιγρόγατος), που καλείται ξενικά "σερβάλ" - λέξη που μας έδωσε τη φράση "μου 'φυγε το (τ)σερβέλο", λόγω της διαβόητης ιδιότητος των γα-λιγραίων να σου προκαλούν σύγχυση με τα επιχειρήματά τους.


----------



## stathis (May 8, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αλλά θα έγραφα ποτέ «This room is for fan», ε;


Προς αποκατάσταση της τρωθείσας υπόληψης του δημιουργού της ιστοσελίδας, ο άνθρωπος γράφει "This room is for fan*s*", αν προσέξετε καλύτερα, απλώς κόβεται λίγο το s.







Zazula said:


> Ένα εξίσου γνωστό παρακλάδι είναι ο γαλίγρης (γαλή + τίγρης, ήγουν τιγρόγατος), που καλείται ξενικά "σερβάλ" - λέξη που μας έδωσε τη φράση "μου 'φυγε το (τ)σερβέλο", λόγω της διαβόητης ιδιότητος των γα-λιγραίων να σου προκαλούν σύγχυση με τα επιχειρήματά τους.


Νόμιζα λόγω της παροιμιώδους ταχύτητάς τους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

Από τα Νέα 16/8/2010






*Υβρίδια λιονταριού και τίγρης γεννήθηκαν σε ζωολογικό κήπο της Ταϊβάν*

Τρία εξαιρετικά σπάνια αιλουροειδή, που προέκυψαν από διασταύρωση αρσενικού λιονταριού και θηλυκής τίγρης, γεννήθηκαν σε ζωολογικό κήπο της Ταϊβάν, ο οποίος αντιμετωπίζει τώρα πρόστιμο για παράβαση της νομοθεσίας περί εκτροφής άγριων ζώων.

Υβρίδια αυτού του είδους (ονομάζονται _liger_, από συνδυασμό των λέξεων _lion_ και _tiger_) δεν υπάρχουν στη φύση, καθώς τα λιοντάρια (_Panthera leo_) και οι τίγρεις (_Panthera tigris_) δεν απαντώνται στις ίδιες περιοχές.

Σε συνθήκες αιχμαλωσίας, όμως, έχουν αναφερθεί αρκετά ανάλογα περιστατικά, παρόλο που για λόγους δεοντολογίας τα δύο είδη αιλουροειδών πρέπει να ζουν ξεχωριστά.

«Η εγκυμοσύνη της τίγρης με έπιασε εντελώς απροετοίμαστο» δήλωσε στο AFP o Χαν Κουό-ναν, ιδιοκτήτης της «Παγκόσμιας Εκπαιδευτικής Φάρμας του Βασιλιά των Φιδιών», η οποία βρίσκεται στα νότια της Ταϊβάν. «Το λιοντάρι και η τίγρη βρίσκονταν στο ίδιο κλουβί από τότε που ήταν κουτάβια, εδώ και πάνω από έξι χρόνια, και τίποτα δεν είχε συμβεί» πρόσθεσε.

Οι δικαιολογίες του Χουάνγκ φαίνεται ότι δεν έπεισαν τις τοπικές αρχές, οι οποίες ανακοίνωσαν ότι το πρόστιμο για εκτροφή άγριων ζώων χωρίς άδεια μπορεί να φτάσει τα 50.000 δολάρια Ταϊβάν (1.600 δολάρια ΗΠΑ).

Σύμφωνα με την ταϊβανέζικη εφημερίδα Apple Daily, περίπου 10 τέτοια υβρίδια υπάρχουν σήμερα σε ζωολογικούς κήπους όλου του κόσμου.

Τα υβρίδια από τη διασταύρωση αρσενικού λιονταριού και θηλυκής τίγρης συχνά είναι υγιή και μάλιστα ξεπερνούν σε μέγεθος οποιοδήποτε άλλο αιλουροειδές.

Πάντως να από τα τρία μικρά που γεννήθηκαν στην Ταϊβάν πέθανε λίγο μετά τη γέννησή του την Κυριακή.

Ένα υβρίδιο με διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά και πιο ευαίσθητη υγεία έχει αναφερθεί να προκύπτει από διασταύρωση αρσενικής τίγρης και λέαινας (και ονομάζεται _*tiglon*_).​
Μου το έστειλε ένα πειραχτήρι με τον τίτλο «Τρία λιγράκια γεννήθηκαν στην Ταϊβάν. Θα πέσει, λέει, πρόστιμο στον ζωολογικό κήπο...».


----------

